

Synchronizing HTML5 Slides with Node.js - tbranyen
http://weblog.bocoup.com/synchronizing-html5-slides-with-node-js

======
tincholio
I was planning to work on something like this during the summer holidays, but
you've spared me the effort! This looks really nice.

------
rwaldron
I actually had the pleasure of witnessing this in development and it is _very_
cool.

